# Problem Acessing The Site On My Ipad Since The Update



## brownb83 (May 23, 2015)

Hello , I have a problem acessing the site on my Ipad and chrome browser. I can use other browers but I wanted you to be aware that an SSL error conncetion occurs since the update when trying to access the site from chrome.

Please advise if a remedy to this is known .

Thanks!


----------



## brownb83 (May 23, 2015)

Never mind I have change the https to http... solved


----------



## ilong (May 23, 2015)

I've received this error several times today.  It occurs each time after I do search and try to go back to home and sometimes after I've accessed a thread and attempt to go back.  I've never received this message before today.
This page can’t be displayed
Turn on TLS 1.0, TLS 1.1, and TLS 1.2 in Advanced settings and try connecting to *https://www.longhaircareforum.com * again. If this error persists, contact your site administrator.

BTW - I have not changed my settings and TLS settings mentioned are on.


----------



## ms.blue (May 24, 2015)

I'm having the same issue


----------



## Nazaneen (May 24, 2015)

I can't access the site without changing the https to http


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 24, 2015)

Same here. In fact for the past day or so I just thought the site was down. I finally tried it on Safari and it popped up once I went to a specific forum and not just the home page.


----------



## MrsTimberlake (May 24, 2015)

I bet a lot of people think the site is down.  It would be helpful if they sent an email blast stating to remove the "S" from http.


----------



## ilong (May 24, 2015)

Intermittent access using https - but the error I receive is access via http or https


----------



## Ese88 (May 24, 2015)

I cannot access the site on my iphone 6 on chrome or safari


----------



## brownb83 (May 24, 2015)

Nazaneen said:


> I can't access the site without changing the https to http



Yep but I'm wondering why Ian the site protected anymore. Without the s on the https, it means the site isn't protected. And if so can they just change the address?


----------



## brownb83 (May 24, 2015)

MrsTimberlake said:


> I bet a lot of people think the site is down.  It would be helpful if they sent an email blast stating to remove the "S" from http.


I thought the site was down too. Then I used internet explorer and accessed the site.


----------



## Nazaneen (May 24, 2015)

MrsTimberlake said:


> I bet a lot of people think the site is down.  It would be helpful if they sent an email blast stating to remove the "S" from http.


i thought the site was down...
i only learned to take the s off the the tea tumbler


----------



## MrsTimberlake (May 24, 2015)

@Nazaneen @brownb83 

I thought it was down too but then I was able to get on through my laptop.  So then I had to figure out why my iPad and iPhone weren't working.


----------



## fatimablush (May 24, 2015)

i can reach the site with my phone and laptop ..but not my iPad...what is going on?

i can access every app and all of my favorites from my iPad. i also got connection error
on the laptop last nite too.


----------



## ilong (May 24, 2015)

FYI - once on the site - clicking HOME re-directs to https - so you will receive the error I previously mentioned.  Recommend clicking on Forums (next to home button) or clicking IE back arrow next to url address field.


----------



## sapphire74 (May 24, 2015)

Doesn't the "S" on the end of HTTP means that the site is secured? Is this site not secured anymore?


----------



## Foxglove (May 24, 2015)

sapphire74 said:


> Doesn't the "S" on the end of HTTP means that the site is secured? Is this site not secured anymore?



That's exactly what I came in to ask


----------



## ilong (May 24, 2015)

sapphire74 said:


> Doesn't the "S" on the end of HTTP means that the site is secured? Is this site not secured anymore?


S- is SSL socket which is a layer of encrypted protection - but even still no guarantee any site is secure against hacking. 

ETA: Encrypted protection is the security between server (site) and user browser.  Increased vulnerability without the "s"


----------



## felic1 (May 24, 2015)

I entered the site via a post on the LHCF facebook site. I have been trying to get on for most of the weekend.


----------



## sapphire74 (May 24, 2015)

ilong said:


> S- is SSL socket which is a layer of encrypted protection - but even still no guarantee any site is secure against hacking.
> 
> ETA: Encrypted protection is the security between server (site) and user browser.  Increased vulnerability without the "s"



Thanks @ilong for clarifying for me.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (May 24, 2015)

Should we just access the forum without the 's' at the end of https or do something else?


----------



## Nazaneen (May 24, 2015)

so odd. its as if there are two different sites. one im signed into and one im not...

what is going on?


----------



## SoniT (May 25, 2015)

I've been having problems accessing the site on my phone and tablet. Even when I type "http", I still had problems. I'm on my Mac using Firefox now and was able to log in.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (May 25, 2015)

This site needs to get it together, we already waited 5011 weeks for the upgrade and it's still acting up.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 25, 2015)

I'm still having trouble across all my devices. Even when I remove the 's' I can't click on certain topics.


----------



## Qtee (May 25, 2015)

I thought the site was down until i received a message.  so what URL should we be using on the phone.  http or https


----------



## GettingKinky (May 25, 2015)

Even when I remove the s or use chrome I'm having problems on my phone.


----------



## silverbuttons (May 25, 2015)

I couldn't access the site at all. even on different browsers.


----------



## ilong (May 25, 2015)

sapphire74 said:


> Thanks @ilong for clarifying for me.


@sapphire74 -my pleasure.  Networking is a SCIENCE and an ART (at times)  - <lol> and troubleshooting one experiencing problems is a PITA!!! Users are seldom understanding and patient.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (May 25, 2015)

Cali2tx said:


> This site needs to get it together, we already waited 5011 weeks for the upgrade and it's still acting up.



Exactly--this is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (May 25, 2015)

I have been having problems since Friday logging in from iPad and & iPhone even removing the S.


----------



## natural2008 (May 25, 2015)

A yo hootie hooooooo @dimopoulos where you at????


----------



## CocoGlow (May 25, 2015)

I too thought the site was down again ... I've only been able to get on the site twice in the past few days ... i'm shocked that it went through this time to be honest....i keep trying and getting the error message  .... i use Chrome on my laptop


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (May 25, 2015)

So...the site has been up this weekend? We just can't get on from certain devices? Chile...


----------



## awhyley (May 25, 2015)

Also, I don't know if its just me, but I used to be able to open multiple windows on here, but when I do now, I get logged out


----------



## mochalocks (May 25, 2015)

I thought it was only me having issues accessing the site.


----------



## toniy (May 25, 2015)

So it's not just me! Wheww!


----------



## AstroQueen77 (May 26, 2015)

I've actually forgotten my password and am trying to reset it. I'm only able to post because my computer has the information pre-filled..however, when I try to enter my email..and click "forgot password"..it wont let me go any farther because the captcha it wants me to type..I can't type in since there is no field.


----------



## mz.rae (May 27, 2015)

I've been having problems getting on the site with both my ipad and android phone.


----------



## Kalani (May 29, 2015)

I see I'm not the only one. I have been having to use the computer because I cannot access the site on my phone at all. I get an error stating "there was a problem establishing a secure connection". When I click the details option it states that the server certificate is configured for: www.andyspizzaranson.com.


----------

